
Ask HN: What are some programming related topics that can be solved using NLP? - mikaelsouza
I&#x27;ve been working on the Punctuation Restoration Problem for my Master&#x27;s Thesis, however, me being primarily a programmer at heart, I wish I could use some of my NLP skills to solve issues related to programming in general.<p>I know Microsoft does lots of research in NLP and I think after they acquired Github, they have an immense dataset to work with for any problems they want to tackle. Most recently I think they did a great job on their new python suggestion extension on VSCode.<p>So, could you suggest to me some issues you think are interesting research topics? This is something that I would like to work with, but I have no idea where to start yet.
======
verdverm
[https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org) uses NLP techniques from the 90's,
specifically

> Graph unification of typed feature structures, CUE’s theoretical foundation

[https://cuelang.org/docs/concepts/logic/](https://cuelang.org/docs/concepts/logic/)

Propagator Networks are interesting too

